# Concealed ceiling speakers



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Anyone seen those ceiling mount speakers that get mudded over? They fit between the ceiling joist and have a plastic liner over them. Apparently you drywall finish right over them so they are completely hidden. 

I find it hard to believe the drywall mud wont crack or simply fall down from the speaker area.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Nope, i was going to ask for a picture of them, but then realized you could show me any picture of drywall and tell me there was a speaker there. 

Who makes it... you got my attention; I would love to read up on it. I figured the mud would distort the acoustics...


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Nope, i was going to ask for a picture of them, but then realized you could show me any picture of drywall and tell me there was a speaker there.
> 
> Who makes it... you got my attention; I would love to read up on it. I figured the mud would distort the acoustics...


Im not sure who makes them but I waiting for the right guy to show up on the job to ask. The drywall guys told us today that the kitchen and great room were equipped with these large rectangular speakers, he pointed where they were, you cant even tell. Ill find out.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Sounds like a tricked out little house. Stain grade? Been following your progress here in Texas...(bizzare how one can paint all day and find reading about other painters adventures in your down time can be therapudic.) 

. Let me/ us know about the speakers and how this job progresses.. Good Luck

Thomas


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Sounds like a tricked out little house. Stain grade? Been following your progress here in Texas...(bizzare how one can paint all day and find reading about other painters adventures in your down time can be therapudic.)
> 
> . Let me/ us know about the speakers and how this job progresses.. Good Luck
> 
> Thomas


All stain grade clean poplar trim and 70 solid wood panel doors. It all gets painted, duration home semi. Other trim pieces are composite materials. I'll be posting progress... looks like we are getting into a few nice little features on this house. We are trying some very unconventional finishing methods on the poplar... should be interesting.


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> Anyone seen those ceiling mount speakers that get mudded over? They fit between the ceiling joist and have a plastic liner over them. Apparently you drywall finish right over them so they are completely hidden.
> 
> I find it hard to believe the drywall mud wont crack or simply fall down from the speaker area.


----------



## ComRemodel (Dec 11, 2007)

Looks like more audiophile snake oil to me. I can't believe either that the mud won't crack over time or they even sound good. Not to mention you will never be able to service them without tearing the wall or ceiling up.:thumbdown:

-Hal


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

The plate must act as a transducer (with probably lousy high end response). The lower frequencies are produced by the cone driver and yes, that would vibrate the mud filling that crack.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Exactly what I was thinking, those speakers would have to be really weak, and not produce and mids and lows to not crack the mud.

I have built and installed subwoofer cabinets in the floor with great success.


----------



## momule (Feb 5, 2010)

I have 6 of them in my house in different rooms and they have been installed for over 3 years and sound and look great. Even when i show people where they are they dont believe you until you turn them on. Then they're blown away.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I bet if I threw some Slayer through those speakers I could get the roof to cave in. :yes:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

I cant wait to hear those speakers. They have 14 of them on the main floor!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I think that it it is rigid around the edges into the middle of the actual panel. The center of the area is not really what you are doing, you are basically just getting it to blend with surrounding areas.. I would hate this. I would not put it OUT 1/16" I would put it to where the edges are under the wallboard 1/16" and the surface (face) of their acoustical panel would be even with the wall.. just the way I roll and do all finishes. I think it looks like crap to have a hump in a wall. I wonder what the frequency response is for these speakers. The middle of the panel is not going to be covered or in their explanation.. no more than 1/16" with mud. the fact that there is insulation in the area does a couple things. If it is low frequency, it will actually trick the speaker into thinking it is a larger enclosure and you get a better response for having it there.. that is if it is a low frequency speaker. If it is higher frequencies.. which I am betting it is.. it allows for the next room not to hear the sound as much, and with a higher frequency.. it is not going to move the panel as much. It may vibrate the panel just enough to recreate sound like a tympanic membrane in the ear, or a diaphragm on a microphone or speaker does. In this case, there shouldn't be the need for drastic movement.. higher frequencies have finer (closer waves) vs. the lower bigger waves. 

I am going to look into these. They would be pretty kick ass for a surround sound system and whole house audio system I wanted to put in.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Come back in ten years and tell me how you like them.

Sheeeet, the Edsel sounded good in the board room


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> Come back in ten years and tell me how you like them.
> 
> Sheeeet, the Edsel sounded good in the board room


I prefer the Lasalle's


----------

